# point d'interrogation au démarrage



## odesr (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé de poster dans le forum macOSX mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse. J'essaie ici.
Je ne peux pas booter sur le DD interne de mon imac G4 (boule). Point d'interrogation clignotant au démarrage. Même en mode simple utilisateur, échec, il ne veut rien entendre.
Pourtant le DD fonctionne :
- si je le met en mode T, il est bootable depuis un autre ordinateur (powerMac G4)
- j'en profite pour faire un fsck -y : RAS
- si je mets mon power en mode T, je peux booter dessus à partir de mon imac. Lorsque je fais ça,  le DD interne de l'imac apparaît comme un disque normal (donc la carte mère de l'imac et le contrôleur IDE doivent être OK).

J'ai réinstallé le système, rien de changé. PRAM mise à jour, rien de changé.

Le seul ordinateur qui ne veut pas booter sur ce disque, c'est donc l'imac lui-même !

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une suggestion.


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2009)

Avec "alt" au démarrage il apparaît ?


----------



## odesr (9 Août 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Avec "alt" au démarrage il apparaît ?



non.
Par contre dans Préférences système / démarrage, oui.


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2009)

Si tu fais un démarrage en mode "T", tu devrais pouvoir réparer le disque.
Sur l'ordi distant, applications/Utilitaires/Outil disque dur
"Réparer le disque"(celui qui merde) autant de fois que nécessaire, et ensuite "réparer les autorisations".

Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## ben206stras (10 Août 2009)

Il se peut que les secteurs de boot de ton disque soient morts, alors que le reste du disque est correct.
J'ai déjà eu ce problème sur un DD IBM qui refusait de booter dont je ne peux me servir depuis que comme... disque de stockage.


----------



## odesr (10 Août 2009)

Cette discussion est suivie ici :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-de-booter-sur-dd-interne-curieux-symptomes-272602.html

Mes excuses aux modérateurs pour le multipostage.


----------

